# Power Query Won't Return Hyperlinks with Friendly Names



## ThePianoman (Aug 23, 2018)

This might be a major misunderstanding on my part about the features of Power Query (or "Get & Transform" as it's called in the Office 365 version I am using), but I can't seem to figure out how to get Excel to return the HYPERLINK formula in a table of data I am using, when re-creating parts of said table through Power Query. I have seen some threads about changing the "Data Category" on other sites, but I can't find any such option in Office 365 2016 that I am using. I saw THIS workaround, but seems like there should be a better way.


----------



## sandy666 (Aug 23, 2018)

PowerQuery return value not formula

you can try this way:
- in source table add column say: *Link* contain: =FORMULATEXT(A2)
- after load source table into PQ this column Link in source table can be hidden
- in PQ Editor remove column *Title* then rename column *Link* to *Title*
- load query table to the sheet
- select column Title and replace = with = (no *'*=)

do that on final result
but if you refresh result table you'll need replace = with = again


----------

